# Adobe Photoshop CS6 Error.



## beniaminomurgo (Aug 11, 2015)

[h=1]While running Adobe Photoshop CS6 all of the sudden I got an error when trying to crop an image…*“Could not build the Crop preview because of a program error.”* I have been cropping images for 5 months and never received this error before.[/h]


----------



## tspear (Aug 11, 2015)

I would suggest by starting to check space on the primary hard disk. Adobe builds previews on this disk, and if it is out of space or low, it may not be able to process.

Tim


----------



## Delsarte00 (Aug 31, 2015)

[h=1]Follow the steps below to fix.[/h][h=1]Step 1[/h]Launch Adobe Photoshop CS6 and click on the Crop Tool on the left hand side.




[h=2]Step 2[/h]On the top left, reset the crop ratio in the drop down to “Original Ratio.” This somehow resets the crop tool.




You should now be able to crop again.
[h=2]Step 3[/h]You will probably want to then set it back to “Unconstrained.”




CS6 so far has been the buggiest version of Adobe Creative Suite to date. Especially if you are running on an ATI GPU. 

If you are still experiencing the issue after you can try Photoshop Fix Toolbox https://www.fixtoolbox.com/photoshopfix.html


----------

